
Show HN: Digital Socrates 2.0 – Train your mind with thoughtful questions - althethings
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/digital-socrates-2-0-2
======
althethings
Hi everyone!

I’m one of the founders of Vocalize, a voice application company, and I wanted
to share our latest project - Digital Socrates for voice. A few months ago,
Ben Issenmann made Digital Socrates to much success. It received almost 800
upvotes on producthunt and thousands of people continue to use it over a year
later (a few of those people being ourselves).

With Ben’s permission we decided to convert the questionnaire to voice and to
launch it for Amazon Alexa and Google Voice.

Digital Socrates 2.0 now has twice the number of questions, and is expanding
on functionality every week. We hope to implement a way to save your answers
and to crowd-source more questions in the near future. If you have any
questions or suggestions for improvement please let us know!

[https://vocalize.dev/products/digital-
socrates](https://vocalize.dev/products/digital-socrates)

